# My loft in progress



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

View attachment 29608


View attachment 29609


View attachment 29610


View attachment 29611


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice job, glad you got these to post. Really enjoy seeing what everyone is doing for their lofts.


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, Im trying to figure out this site, still unfamiliar with it. Do you have to find a forum and join in before you can start any posting and attachments?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It's cool you have the standard pics up. Nice loft.


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks still working on it. Yeah, keeps me in check when I have my birds in the showpen and then I look at that standard. Dont get my hopes up then.LOL


----------

